# Rehydrating Tobacco



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

I have some tobacco from last year that has become dry (I did not know about the Mason Jar until this forum) What is the best way to rehydrate? Some of the ways I've read about are;

- Putting the tobacco in a bowl and covering with a towel soaked in distilled water, wait a day
- Putting the tobacco in a bowl and covering with a towel soaked with warm water, wait a day
- Putting the tin in a plastic bag and add steam, tie the bag and wait an hour.
- spraying with distilled water
- spraying with distilled water with vinegar added

I'm leaning to one of the top 3. I don't think that anything should be added directly to the tobacco, especially vinegar. The indirect method seems to be the best.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Examples #1 & #2 are all I've ever used. Brought back some pretty dessicated tobacco to a nice state.

You're thoughts mirror mine about not adding liquid directly to the tobacco, but heck, you'll most likely smoke it within a couple weeks...

Aw shucks, just drizzle it with some diluted scotch/rum and let it sit for a couple days for the moisture to distribute.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think it is a science the way rehydrating cigars is...we aren't worried about ripping wrappers. I soak one of those little clay hydrating thingies and toss it in a jar with the tobacco. I know a lot of people here use the towel over the bowl method. I think any of the ways you describe below would work...except the one with the vinegar.

And distilled water is best...if you over soak with tap water, the tobacco could develop an annoying off flavor.

RD


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

hands down the easiest way is using one of these. I have 4 of them and they work perfect no setting a bowl out and all that. just soak the blimps in distilled water for a bit than throw them in the jar with the tobacco. Done.

Zeppelin Mini Blimpifier


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

NomoMoMo said:


> - Putting the tobacco in a bowl and covering with a towel soaked in distilled water, wait a day


If memory serves, this is the way Greg Pease does it.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Firedawg said:


> hands down the easiest way is using one of these. I have 4 of them and they work perfect no setting a bowl out and all that. just soak the blimps in distilled water for a bit than throw them in the jar with the tobacco. Done.


Do they have any Led Zeppelin Mini Blimpifiers? - "Hydrates like a Fool in the Rain!"


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to all the replies. I just used a some hospital disposable washcloths that we received after a surgery my son had. Kind of like a cotton paper towel, just the right size to place over a tin of tobacco. Soaked with distilled water, covered the tin and screwed the top back on. Left it overnight and it brought back some Stanwell Vanilla that dried to a crisp over the winter. Glad I didn't throw that out.


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

It's not complicated for me. I keep an eyedropper bottle of distilled water on my desk. If I think some tobacco is getting too dry I drop 4 or 5 drops of water on it, close the lid. In a couple of days the moisture will be evenly distributed throughout the tobacco.
Stan


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Five Brothers comes in a state so dry that you have to inform the local fire department about hazardous materials in your home in case of fire. I seem to be something of an outlier with regard to 5B, but I like to freshen it up a bit. I take a quarter of a paper towel and fold it down to fit into a small mason jar, wet it, put it on the top of the tobacco and put the lid on it. The next day it's all perfectly hydrated. I toss the piece of paper towel and I'm good to go. While I haven't done that with anything else except the Paper Plate Potpourri, it seems to work pretty well. I even used a wet Constant Comment tea bag instead of the paper towel to hydrate some PPP a while back and it added a pretty neat flavor to the jar.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Zeppelin Mini Blimpifier


They do seem pretty cool, but my god, you have to buy a hundred at a time!? :ask:

These things were always right there by the basket pipes and cheap "nail" tampers, back when there were pipe stores. Seems like even a couple would suffice.

Pouch Moistener


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

freestoke said:


> They do seem pretty cool, but my god, you have to buy a hundred at a time!? :ask:
> 
> These things were always right there by the basket pipes and cheap "nail" tampers, back when there were pipe stores. Seems like even a couple would suffice.
> 
> Pouch Moistener


These things do work fine. I have used lots of them.


----------

